

Request for startups: Fix conference booking - benohear
http://www.revelate.de/blog/10/2012/request-startups-fix-conference-booking

======
baconhigh
look at lilregie.com

~~~
benohear
It looks nice, but for all I know the conference I was booking was using that.
My primary pain points were Paypal and the separate search, booking and
payments for flights and hotels, which lilregie doesn't solve.

